# The S.O.G. Closet grow.



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey yall. Been a while since I been able to post some new stuff. But I finaly got moved and setup the new grow. Doing SOG style like I am in the other flowering box. I'll have first harvest pic's to put up monday. We are cuting the first set of plants that we put in 2 months ago after the first harvest in the new box.

The box will keep doing 6 plants a week and my closet will be doing 4 plants a week. Double duity. Hehe.

Anyway. the first set in here have some nice buds starting. They are 3 weeks into 12/12 and are about a foot or so tall. Some in the back are bigger because they are the mothers I have been using. I'm not going to do any more of them. I'm sticking to the white widdow I have been growing for the last few months in the vedge cab.

I have A/C in this grow. And I gota tell ya. The plants love it. The only problum I have is the A/C unit drys the soil out way to fast. I'm thinging of puting the pots in bags or some kind of plastic wrap to help protect the soil from drying out over nite.

Anyway. More pic's to come on this grow. And like I said, Monday I'll have new harvest pic's of the first set in the other flowering box.

This is a 1000w light here. And I have sence bumped the flower box up to a 1000w light also.

I can see a diffrence in the new closet plants compaired to the first set coming out of the box that was done mostly under a 400w.

They get 1 weeks of vedge, witch is more then enough to finish at about 2 feet in heighth. And by the look of it we will get about 2 oz. from each plant. So, yeehaw. Forgive the wierd colors. My camera does not like it when the light is on.

Later.
The Diseased Strain.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

Some better ones now that the light is off.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 31, 2005)

bro they look nice,  are your 1000watts air cooled? also what strain is that?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 1, 2005)

Honestly, I havent been keeping track of what pheno the clones are. So I'm not sure. And there is already 21 plants in there, So it's a mix of everything. The one I took out to get a pic of looks a little more indaca so I'd guess it's the Afghani or the K2.

But right now, there is some K2, some Afghani, some widdow, some purple passion, and some haze in there all mixed up. I like the widdow the best so that's all I'll be having from now on after I run through the 100+ clones of mixed plants I have waiting to go in now.

And no it's not air cooled. I'v noticed they grow better when they dont have a pane of glass between the light and the plants. And just venting it wasnt helping the heat issue. That's why I installed the A/C. 

Stays 75F in there all the time. I made a carbon filter with two small window screens taped together with the carbon in the middle and taped it to the back of the Air conditioner. So there is no smell. I also installed a ozone time release spray thinggy I found at wallmart inside the grow area to help with leaking smells. Seems to work. My house smells fresh and clean all the time. Heh.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 1, 2005)

The ac is a good idea bro, i'm thinking of doing something like that too. right now i just have a air humidifier and fans. You got your vent fans runnin 24/0? You think i be able to do 8 white widow plants SOG style under 400watt system?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 4, 2005)

Sure. Might have to adjust your hood to make sure you get light on all of them. Even SOG style will take up about a cubic foot per plant.


----------

